# Recent FPS Problems (TF2, WoW, CS:S)



## Derbyshire (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello All,

For some reason recently I've run into performance problems while gaming. TF2, WoW and CS:S all run between 0-20 FPS even when there's nothing going on sometimes. I've run spyware scans, anti-virus scans, cleared out non essential services and msconfig entries and I can't figure out what's causing it, and so I turn to you in the hopes you can help. 

I run these games at the recommended settings and, lately, much lower than recommended

Here's my setup:

Pentium 4 3.2ghz
1 gig ram
GeForce 6600 with 256mb ram 

DXDIAG:


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 10/21/2007, 13:33:26
       Machine name: DERBY76
   Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
       System Model: System Product Name
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 06/21/05 16:05:41 Ver: 08.00.10
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz (2 CPUs)
             Memory: 1024MB RAM
          Page File: 286MB used, 2176MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: The file RtkHDAud.sys is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 6600 
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 6600
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0141&SUBSYS_81B01043&REV_A2
   Display Memory: 256.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (16 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: hp pavilion mx70
  Monitor Max Res: 1280,1024
      Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0011.6371 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 9/17/2007 01:07:00, 5783040 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 9/17/2007 01:07:00, 6853088 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4201-11CF-106B-BBA103C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0141
        SubSys ID: 0x81B01043
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Realtek HD Audio output
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0882&SUBSYS_10430000&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5125 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: No
          Date and Size: 4/25/2005 04:34:52, 2937344 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Realtek HD Audio input
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5125 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 4/25/2005 04:34:52, 2937344 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27CB
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/4/2004 02:08:42, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 11/8/2003 08:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 02:14:36, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 01:58:32, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 04:01:07, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 01:58:32, 24576 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC03F
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 01:58:32, 23040 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 11/8/2003 08:00:00, 12160 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 04:01:07, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 01:58:32, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 9.8 GB
Total Space: 190.8 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD2000JS-00MHB0

      Drive: D:
      Model: PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-110D
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:59:52, 49536 bytes

      Drive: F:
      Model: RE9418U TKQ694L SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:59:52, 49536 bytes

      Drive: G:
      Model: RE9418U TKQ694L SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:59:52, 49536 bytes

      Drive: H:
      Model: RE9418U TKQ694L SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:59:52, 49536 bytes

      Drive: I:
      Model: RE9418U TKQ694L SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:59:52, 49536 bytes

      Drive: E:
      Model: SCSIVAX DVD/CD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:59:52, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 82801GB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&F9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:59:41, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:59:42, 95360 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GB SMBus Controller - 27DA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_817F1043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&D8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 1/7/2005 17:07:18, 138752 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GB PCI Express Root Port - 27D6
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D6&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E3
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:07:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GB PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:07:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GB USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&EB
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:37, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:42, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:46, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:42, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GB USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&EA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:37, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:42, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:46, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:42, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GB USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:37, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:42, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:46, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:42, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GB USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:37, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:42, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:46, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:42, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GB Serial ATA Storage Controllers - 27C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C0&SUBSYS_26011043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&FA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:59:41, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:59:42, 95360 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GB LPC Interface Controller - 27B8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B8&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&11583659&0&F8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:58:02, 35840 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 945G/P PCI Express Root Port - 2771
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2771&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_81\3&11583659&0&08
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:07:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 945G/P Processor to I/O Controller - 2770
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2770&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_81\3&11583659&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E1\3&11583659&0&F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:07:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: ITE IT8211 ATA/ATAPI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1283&DEV_8211&SUBSYS_81381043&REV_11\4&CF81C54&0&18F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\iteatapi.sys, 5.00.2195.1620 (English), 4/25/2005 08:30:19, 25424 bytes

     Name: Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4362&SUBSYS_81421043&REV_19\4&AD17F01&0&00E3
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\yk51x86.sys, 8.20.0010.0003 (English), 2/1/2005 08:20:00, 229888 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 6600 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0141&SUBSYS_81B01043&REV_A2\4&3CF68F1&0&0008
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0011.6371 (English), 9/17/2007 01:07:00, 6853088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0011.6371 (English), 9/17/2007 01:07:00, 5783040 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0011.6371 (English), 9/17/2007 01:07:00, 155716 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi.dll, 6.14.0011.6371 (English), 9/17/2007 01:07:00, 364544 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0011.6371 (English), 9/17/2007 01:07:00, 6746112 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0011.6371 (English), 9/17/2007 01:07:00, 8491008 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0011.6371 (English), 9/17/2007 01:07:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0011.6371 (English), 9/17/2007 01:07:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvnt4cpl.dll, 6.14.0010.11117 (English), 9/17/2007 01:07:00, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccs.dll, 6.14.0011.6371 (English), 9/17/2007 01:07:00, 229376 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdisps.dll, 6.14.0011.6371 (English), 9/17/2007 01:07:00, 6344704 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvgames.dll, 6.14.0011.6371 (English), 9/17/2007 01:07:00, 3334144 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccss.dll, 6.14.0011.6371 (English), 9/17/2007 01:07:00, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmobls.dll, 6.14.0011.6371 (English), 9/17/2007 01:07:00, 1150976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvvitvs.dll, 6.14.0011.6371 (English), 9/17/2007 01:07:00, 3551232 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwss.dll, 6.14.0011.6371 (English), 9/17/2007 01:07:00, 2371584 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 9/17/2007 01:07:00, 177897 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 9/17/2007 01:07:00, 55444 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 9/17/2007 01:07:00, 36864 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcodins.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 9/17/2007 01:07:00, 36864 bytes

     Name: VAX347S SCSI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VAX347S\0000
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 266240 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 11/8/2003 08:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:41 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:41 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:41 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 11/8/2003 08:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:41 825344 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 11/8/2003 08:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 11/8/2003 08:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 11/8/2003 08:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 11/8/2003 08:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 11/8/2003 08:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 11/8/2003 08:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:48 30208 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:48 18432 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:03 3584 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:03 3584 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:48 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 11/8/2003 08:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 159232 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 11/8/2003 08:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 11/8/2003 08:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 11/8/2003 08:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:44 35328 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 1294336 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 82432 bytes
  system.dll: 1.01.4322.2407 English Final Retail 7/11/2007 03:02:53 1232896 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 10/5/2007 13:37:09 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 10/5/2007 13:37:03 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 10/5/2007 13:37:04 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 10/5/2007 13:37:04 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 10/5/2007 13:37:05 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 10/5/2007 13:37:05 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 10/5/2007 13:37:06 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 10/5/2007 13:37:07 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 10/5/2007 13:37:07 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 10/5/2007 13:37:07 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 10/5/2007 13:37:09 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 10/5/2007 13:37:09 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 10/5/2007 13:37:10 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 10/5/2007 13:37:10 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 10/5/2007 13:37:10 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 10/5/2007 13:37:09 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 10/5/2007 13:37:09 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 10/5/2007 13:37:08 223232 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 11/8/2003 08:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:46 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:41 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 8/22/2006 05:05:26 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:43 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 22:47:18 211456 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:44 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:44 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:44 385024 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:44 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:24 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.2749 English Final Retail 8/29/2005 23:54:26 1287168 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 English Final Retail 8/21/2006 10:52:08 246814 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:44 204288 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:15:21 140928 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 130048 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:42 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:08:02 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:58:38 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:58:40 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:58:41 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:58:41 4352 bytes
   mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:58:38 5504 bytes
 bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 18432 bytes
  bdasup.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:10:12 11776 bytes
  msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 56832 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:44 363520 bytes
 psisrndr.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 33280 bytes
   ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 118272 bytes
  ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:10:12 10880 bytes
     mpe.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:10:12 15360 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:10:12 15360 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:43 1428480 bytes
    slip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:10:16 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:10:28 85376 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:10:16 17024 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 30720 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:44 17408 bytes
 kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 61952 bytes
   ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 43008 bytes
 kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:57 90624 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:10:21 19328 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:46 50688 bytes
    msdv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 02:09:58 51328 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Nero Audible Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudible.ax,4.05.0011.0000
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Subpicture Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeSubpicture.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
ArcSoft AAC Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,AACEncoder.ax,1.00.0000.0014
Nero Scene Detector 2,0x00200000,2,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Stream Buffer Sink,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Subtitle,0x00200000,1,1,NeSubtitle.ax,4.05.0011.0000
CyberLink DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,3,CLNAVX.ax,5.00.0000.1201
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero3D Video Filter,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.05.0002.0000
Nero Digital Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeAudio.ax,4.05.0011.0000
DV Scenes,0x00200000,1,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0003.0000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Nero FTC,0x00200000,1,1,NeFTC.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
RealVideo Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,RealMedia.dll,1.00.0000.0009
ArcSoft RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0004
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
ArcSoft Realtime Mplex Filter,0x00200000,2,1,ArcMplexFilter.ax,2.04.0001.0027
Arcsoft Source Buffer Filter,0x00200000,2,0,SrcBuffer.ax,2.01.0000.0017
Essien R&D Video Overlay,0x00200000,1,1,OverlayFilter.ax,8.01.0000.0000
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
HP Frame Grabber Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqdsftr.ax,50.00.0165.0000
Nero Resize,0x00400000,1,1,NeResize.ax,4.05.0011.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
ArcSoft Mpeg Encoder Filter,0x00200000,2,0,ArcMpegCodec.ax,2.05.0001.0010
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Nero AV Synchronizer,0x00200000,1,1,NeAVSync.ax,4.05.0011.0000
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
Nero Audio Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0011.0000
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
Sony Wave Hammer,0x00200000,1,1,sfhammer.dll,1.00.0000.0292
ArcSoft RealMedia Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealVideoDecoder.ax,1.00.0000.0004
CyberLink Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,5.00.0000.1028
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Nero Digital AVC Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDAud.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Digital AVC File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Digital AVC Video Enc,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDVid.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Digital AVC Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Digital AVC Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Arcsoft GetDataSample Filter 1.0,0x00200000,1,1,ArcGetDataSample.ax,1.00.0000.0004
ArcSoft MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mpgaudio.ax,2.04.0002.0016
Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.05.0011.0000
HP MPEG-1 Encoder,0x00200000,3,3,hpqdsftr.ax,50.00.0165.0000
Nero3D Transition,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.05.0002.0000
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter,0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.3030
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
ArcSoft Convert DVD Filter,0x00600000,0,3,ConvertDVDFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
_ VSO Preview Filter,0x00200000,0,1,VsoVprev.ax,1.01.0005.0031
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Nero Digital AVC Subpicture Enc,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Format Converter,0x00200000,1,1,NeroFormatConv.ax,4.05.0011.0000
ArcSoft AMR/AAC Reader,0x00600000,0,1,AMRAACReader.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Nero Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,1,1,NeOverlayMixer.ax,4.05.0011.0000
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,NeMP4Splitter.ax,4.05.0011.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Video Decoder HD,0x00400000,3,1,NeVideoHD.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
HighMAT and MPV Navigator Filter,0x00200000,0,3,HMNavigator.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
Nero Photo Source,0x00200000,0,1,NePhotoSource.ax,4.05.0011.0000
ArcSoft MPEG4 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MP4Encoder.ax,1.00.0000.0017
ArcSoft MPEG4 Encoder-EX,0x00200000,1,1,MP4Encoder-Ex.ax,1.00.0000.0003
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.1203
Arcsoft LPCM Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,lpcmdec.ax,2.00.0000.0000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Video Analyzer,0x00200000,2,0,NeVideoAnalyzer.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero ES Video Reader,0x00600000,0,1,NDParser.ax,4.05.0011.0000
DV Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0003.0000
Nero Audio CD Filter,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Nero3D Text Effect,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.05.0002.0000
Nero Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeVideoRenderer.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero PresentationGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.05.0011.0000
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,12,NeDVD.ax,4.05.0011.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
ArcSoft Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,deinterlace.ax,1.00.0001.0006
Nero InteractiveGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Nero Sound Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundProc.ax,4.05.0011.0000
RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,RealMedia.dll,1.00.0000.0009
Nero Audio Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Vcd Navigator,0x00600000,0,2,NeVCD.ax,4.05.0011.0000
DivX Decoder Filter,0xff800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,6.07.0000.0001
LEAD MCMP/MJPEG Codec,0x00000000,0,0,,
LEAD MCMP/MJPEG Decoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
Nero Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudioConv.ax,4.05.0011.0000
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Mpeg2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,NeVCR.ax,4.05.0011.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Nero Audio Decoder 2,0x00600000,1,1,NeAudio2.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Video Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0011.0000
DivX Demux,0x00600000,1,0,DivXMedia.ax,0.00.0000.0028
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Arcsoft DV Transition,0x00200000,1,1,DVTransition.ax,2.01.0000.0004
Nero Stream Buffer Source,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.05.0011.0000
ArcSoft AAC Decoder,0x09900000,1,1,AACDecode.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Nero PS Muxer,0x00200000,1,1,NePSMuxer.ax,4.05.0011.0000
ArcSoft MPEG4 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Decoder.ax,1.00.0000.0017
ArcSoft MP3 Encoder,0x00100000,2,1,ArcMP3enc.ax,1.00.0000.0002
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ArcSoft RealMedia Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealAudioDecoder.ax,1.00.0000.0004
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00601000,1,1,claud.ax,5.00.0000.1203
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00600000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,5.00.0000.1203
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CLAuTS.ax,1.00.0000.0704
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Splitter,0x00600000,1,3,NeSplitter.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,NeDeinterlace.ax,4.05.0011.0000
AC3Filter,0x40000000,1,1,ac3filter.ax,1.00.0001.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Nero File Source / Splitter,0x00600000,0,3,NeFSource.ax,4.05.0011.0000
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
DivX Subtitle Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,DivXMedia.ax,0.00.0000.0028
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Arcsoft Realtime Capture Encoder Filter,0x00200000,2,0,ArcCaptureEncoder.ax,2.05.0000.0013
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Nero Video Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeroVideoProc.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Video Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,NeVideo.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Sound Switcher,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundSwitch.ax,4.05.0011.0000
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Arcsoft WMV/ASF Splitter,0x00200000,1,0,ArcWmvSpl.ax,1.00.0000.0007
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Arcsoft Mpeg2Audio Encoder,0x00600000,1,1,Mpeg2AudioEncoder.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Nero Audio CD Navigator,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.05.0011.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Thumbnail Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDThumbnail.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Scene Detector,0x00200000,1,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.05.0011.0000
GPL MPEG-1/2 Decoder,0x00500000,1,1,GplMpgDec.ax,0.01.0002.0000
RealPlayer Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0012.1226
Nero Stream Control,0x00200000,1,1,NeStreamControl.ax,1.00.0000.0000
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Sample Queue,0x00200000,1,1,NeSampleQueue.ax,1.00.0000.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ArcSoft MPEG Splitter,0x00400000,1,2,ArcSpl.ax,2.04.0002.0039
ArcSoft TS Stream,0x00400000,1,2,ArcTSSpl.ax,2.04.0002.0037
Arcsoft AMREncoder,0x00200000,1,1,AMREncoder.ax,1.00.0000.0019
Arcsoft AMRDecoder,0x00600000,1,1,AMRDecoder.ax,1.00.0000.0019
ArcSoft H263 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,h263dec.ax,1.00.0000.0019
Nero File Source,0x00200000,0,1,NeFileSrc.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.05.0011.0000
ArcSoft AC3 Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,AC3Dec.ax,2.04.0001.0007
Nero File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,NeFileSourceAsync.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Ogg Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,NeOggSplitter.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero DVD Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,NeVideo.ax,4.05.0011.0000
ArcSoft MP4 Muxer,0x00200000,2,0,MP4Muxer.ax,1.00.0000.0017
Nero Digital Parser,0x00600000,0,3,NDParser.ax,4.05.0011.0000
RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMedia.dll,1.00.0000.0009
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
HP Rotate Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqdsftr.ax,50.00.0165.0000
Nero Frame Capture,0x00200000,1,1,NeCapture.ax,4.05.0011.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Video Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0011.0000
HP Resize Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqdsftr.ax,50.00.0165.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ArcSoft MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,0,2,mp4splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0017
ArcSoft MPEG Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mpgvideo.ax,2.04.0001.0046
Windows Media Pad VU Data Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0001
HighMAT/MPV Navigator Client Filter,0x00200000,0,0,HMNavigator.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero DV Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,NeDVSplitter.ax,4.05.0011.0000
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.2600.2180
Essien R&D MPEG Writer Filter v3,0x00200000,2,0,mpgfiltr.ax,3.00.0004.0000
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0001
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Sony ExpressFX Chorus,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.0505
Sony ExpressFX Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.0505
Sony ExpressFX Distortion,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0505
Sony ExpressFX Equalization,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.0505
Sony ExpressFX Flange/Wah-Wah,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0505
Sony ExpressFX Amplitude Modulation,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.0505
Sony ExpressFX Reverb,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0505
Sony ExpressFX Stutter,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0505
Sony ExpressFX Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0144
Sony ExpressFX Graphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0144
Sony ExpressFX Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0144
Sony ExpressFX Time Stretch,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0144
Sony Multi-Band Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0563
Sony Chorus,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0568
Sony Distortion,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0582
Sony Gapper/Snipper,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0582
Sony Acoustic Mirror,0x00200000,1,1,sfmirror.dll,1.01.0000.0295
Sony Simple Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0568
Sony Reverb,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0568
Sony Multi-Tap Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0568
Sony Graphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0563
Sony Smooth/Enhance,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0582
Sony Clipped Peak Restoration,0x00200000,1,1,sfnrpack.dll,2.00.0000.0444
Sony Parametric EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0563
Sony Time Stretch,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0568
Sony Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0563
Sony Audio Restoration,0x00200000,1,1,sfnrpack.dll,2.00.0000.0444
Sony Click and Crackle Removal,0x00200000,1,1,sfnrpack.dll,2.00.0000.0444
Sony Noise Reduction,0x00200000,1,1,sfnrpack.dll,2.00.0000.0444
Sony Paragraphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0563
Sony Vibrato,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0582
Sony Pan,0x00200000,1,1,sffrgpnv.dll,1.00.0000.0215
Sony Pitch Shift,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0568
Sony Volume,0x00200000,1,1,sffrgpnv.dll,1.00.0000.0215
Sony Flange/Wah-wah,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0582
Sony Graphic Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0563
Sony Amplitude Modulation,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0582

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
ArcSoft Mpeg Encode Filter,0x00200000,0,0,ArcMpegCodec.ax,2.05.0001.0010
Arcsoft Realtime Capture Encoder Filter,0x00200000,0,0,ArcCaptureEncoder.ax,2.05.0000.0013
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
LEAD MCMP/MJPEG Codec,0x00000000,0,0,,
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MP4 Muxer,0x00200000,0,0,MP4Muxer.ax,1.00.0000.0017
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DivX® 6.4.0 Codec (2 Logical CPUs),0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
LEAD MCMP/MJPEG Codec (VFW),0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DivX® 6.4.0 YV12 Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Lernout & Hauspie CELP 4.8kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 8kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 12kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 16kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek HD Audio input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Device Control Filters:
ArcSoft Mpeg Mplex Filter,0x00200000,0,0,ArcMplexFilter.ax,2.04.0001.0027
Arcsoft Source Buffer Filter,0x00200000,0,0,SrcBuffer.ax,2.01.0000.0017

Audio Renderers:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
CyberLink Audio Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,5.00.0000.1006
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
DirectSound: Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Realtek HD Audio input,0x00200000,4,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,17,1,,5.03.2600.2180
```


```
C:\Documents and Settings\Derby>tasklist /svc

Image Name                   PID Services
========================= ====== =============================================
System Idle Process            0 N/A
System                         4 N/A
smss.exe                     756 N/A
csrss.exe                    804 N/A
winlogon.exe                 828 N/A
services.exe                 876 Eventlog, PlugPlay
lsass.exe                    888 PolicyAgent, ProtectedStorage, SamSs
svchost.exe                 1068 DcomLaunch, TermService
svchost.exe                 1160 RpcSs
svchost.exe                 1276 WudfSvc
svchost.exe                 1368 AudioSrv, Browser, CryptSvc, Dhcp, dmserver,
                                 ERSvc, EventSystem,
                                 FastUserSwitchingCompatibility, helpsvc,
                                 lanmanserver, lanmanworkstation, Netman,
                                 Nla, RasMan, Schedule, seclogon, SENS,
                                 SharedAccess, srservice, TapiSrv, TrkWks,
                                 W32Time, winmgmt, wscsvc, wuauserv, WZCSVC
svchost.exe                 1416 Dnscache
svchost.exe                 1544 LmHosts, RemoteRegistry, SSDPSRV, upnphost,
                                 WebClient
explorer.exe                1636 N/A
spoolsv.exe                 1812 Spooler
rundll32.exe                 780 N/A
ctfmon.exe                   784 N/A
msnmsgr.exe                  796 N/A
wmpnscfg.exe                 808 N/A
ATKKBService.exe            1456 ATKKeyboardService
svchost.exe                 1568 HTTPFilter
mdm.exe                     1624 MDM
nvsvc32.exe                 1620 NVSvc
svchost.exe                 2000 stisvc
wmpnetwk.exe                 508 WMPNetworkSvc
alg.exe                     2360 ALG
usnsvc.exe                  3000 usnjsvc
firefox.exe                 2348 N/A
msimn.exe                   3320 N/A
msmsgs.exe                  3344 N/A
dxdiag.exe                  2340 N/A
notepad.exe                 3724 N/A
cmd.exe                     1084 N/A
tasklist.exe                2276 N/A
wmiprvse.exe                 432 N/A
```


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

lets start by checking the temps,and voltage readings.try speedfan post back the readouts.


----------



## Derbyshire (Oct 21, 2007)

pharoah said:


> lets start by checking the temps,and voltage readings.try speedfan post back the readouts.


This is snapshot while playing TF2

"Seconds	System	CPU	AUX	HD0"
"67613	49.0	69.5	83.0	46.0"
"67616	49.0	68.5	95.5	46.0"
"67619	49.0	68.5	87.5	46.0"
"67622	49.0	68.5	84.5	46.0"
"67625	49.0	68.0	80.5	46.0"


----------



## Derbyshire (Oct 21, 2007)

so I've stumped the tech support forum then? 40 views and no ideas?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

lol maybe,but not this time i must have missed your response.looks like your problem is heat.those cpu temps running between 68c,and 69.5c.that is way to hot i would check my cpu cooler,and fans for a dust buildup.also check to make sure all the fans are running.


----------



## Derbyshire (Oct 21, 2007)

pharoah said:


> lol maybe,but not this time i must have missed your response.looks like your problem is heat.those cpu temps running between 68c,and 69.5c.that is way to hot i would check my cpu cooler,and fans for a dust buildup.also check to make sure all the fans are running.


cool thanks, I'll do that and report back


----------



## Derbyshire (Oct 21, 2007)

Played TF2 for a bit and it seemed a bit improved, heres the readout

"Seconds	System	CPU	AUX	HD0	Sys Fan	CPU0 Fan	Aux0 Fan	CPU1 Fan	Aux1 Fan"
"5290	35.0	57.0	75.5	25.0	0	2657	0	0	0"
"5293	35.0	55.5	78.5	25.0	0	2657	0	0	0"
"5296	35.0	56.5	70.5	25.0	0	2657	0	0	0"
"5299	35.0	55.5	74.0	25.0	0	2657	0	0	0"
"5302	35.0	55.5	66.0	25.0	0	2657	0	0	0"
"5305	35.0	56.5	73.5	25.0	0	2657	0	0	0"
"5308	35.0	56.5	78.5	25.0	0	2637	0	0	0"
"5311	35.0	56.5	76.0	25.0	0	2637	0	0	0"
"5314	35.0	56.5	77.0	25.0	0	2637	0	0	0"
"5317	35.0	59.0	79.5	25.0	0	2637	0	0	0"
"5320	35.0	56.5	47.5	25.0	0	2616	0	0	0"
"5323	35.0	56.5	78.5	25.0	0	2616	0	0	0"
"5326	35.0	57.0	45.0	25.0	0	2657	0	0	0"
"5330	35.0	56.5	74.5	25.0	0	2657	0	0	0"
"5333	35.0	56.5	60.5	25.0	0	2657	0	0	0"
"5336	35.0	56.5	79.5	25.0	0	2657	0	0	0"
"5339	35.0	56.5	75.5	25.0	0	2657	0	0	0"
"5342	35.0	56.5	71.0	25.0	0	2657	0	0	0"
"5345	36.0	56.5	45.5	25.0	0	2657	0	0	0"


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

those temps do look better.what did you do dust it out?you say the game was a bit better what kind of frame rate are you getting now?


----------



## Derbyshire (Oct 21, 2007)

pharoah said:


> those temps do look better.what did you do dust it out?you say the game was a bit better what kind of frame rate are you getting now?


I used a can of Dust Off(TM) I had lying around. My FPS were in general 20FPS higher than previous, the only time it really dipped under 10 was in large fights. That being said I'm still playing at lower settings than recommended


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ok next lets check the voltages.you can use speedfan for that.


----------



## Derbyshire (Oct 21, 2007)

pharoah said:


> ok next lets check the voltages.you can use speedfan for that.


This is what I see under Configure/Voltages:

Vcore 1.31V
+12V 12.46V
AVcc 3.30V


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

the 12v is a bit high,but not out of spec.what kind of power supply do you have.is this computer a homebuilt,or a prebuilt like an hp,dell,sony etc?also did you install anything right before the problem started.before the problem started what kind of frame rates were you getting?


----------



## Derbyshire (Oct 21, 2007)

pharoah said:


> the 12v is a bit high,but not out of spec.what kind of power supply do you have.is this computer a homebuilt,or a prebuilt like an hp,dell,sony etc?also did you install anything right before the problem started.before the problem started what kind of frame rates were you getting?


It was built by a local computer store that folded last year, i have no idea what kind of power supply is in it and the last thing i did before this happened was upgrade to the newest nvidia drivers. unfortunately i cant roll back because i wipe out drivers before i upgrade due to problems i used to have with this stuff.

I never really paid attention to the framerate since it wasnt an issue


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

when you say you wiped em out.did you uninstall the old drivers?i think i would try a reinstall of the video drivers.be sure to uninstall,and delete the current ones before you install them fresh.


----------



## Derbyshire (Oct 21, 2007)

pharoah said:


> when you say you wiped em out.did you uninstall the old drivers?i think i would try a reinstall of the video drivers.be sure to uninstall,and delete the current ones before you install them fresh.


yes, before updating drivers i always uninstall the old drivers, run a cleaner, reboot, then install new ones. I've tried this method with the new drivers twice already to no avail.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ok i just wanted to be clear on your method of doing that.which is the correct method by the way.which drivers are you using the newest one from nvidia?if you seem to be having a problem with those why not try some older drivers.


----------



## Derbyshire (Oct 21, 2007)

pharoah said:


> ok i just wanted to be clear on your method of doing that.which is the correct method by the way.which drivers are you using the newest one from nvidia?if you seem to be having a problem with those why not try some older drivers.


I can't find my old drivers nor know a good location to find old drivers. 

I used to be good with computers, worked in tech support, etc, but that was awhile ago.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

here is a big listing of older drivers.you may want to bookmark it for future use.

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?id=10


----------



## Derbyshire (Oct 21, 2007)

pharoah said:


> here is a big listing of older drivers.you may want to bookmark it for future use.
> 
> http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?id=10


I will, thank you


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

your welcome you can try some different drivers,but be sure to let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Derbyshire (Oct 21, 2007)

pharoah said:


> your welcome you can try some different drivers,but be sure to let us know how it turns out.


I tried the most recent beta drivers on that list and it worked great, i was averaging 40+fps and only bogged down once after id been playing TF2 for a few hours straight


----------

